# زواج الاخوة بالرضاعه



## ابو الحسام (18 أبريل 2008)

ماهو حكم الكنيسة على زواج الاخوة بالرضاعه وهل يوجد نص في الكتاب المقدس يمنع هذا الزواج.


----------



## عماد قديس (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: زواج الاخوة بالرضاعه*

مصطلح الاخوة بالرضاعة انامش عارف جة منين 
 احيانا كتير بناخد مصطلحات ماتخصناش وندخلها فى حياتنا وكنايسنا من غير مانعرف مصدرها اية
مش بس كدة دة كمان نطلب راى الكنسية فيها 
   يعنى اية أخوات فى الرضاعة  ولد من ام واب  وبنت من ام واب مختلفين هما بس رضعوا من مصدر واحد
  هما كدة بئوا أخوات لا 
 طب فنفرض انهم اكلوا مع بعض من اكل واحد يبئا كدة بئوا اخوات فى الاكل او مثلا تم نقل دم للولد والبنت من مصدر واحد
 يبئا كدة بئوا اخوات فى الدم  لا
  كذلك مفيش حاجة اسمها اخوات فى الرضاعة 
مع العلم ان كل البشرية اخوات لان ادم وحوا هما مصدر كل البشرية


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شي غلط الزواج هاد


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: زواج الاخوة بالرضاعه*

يا جماعة الرضاعة لا تمنع الزواج مطلقا الكتاب القدس واضح يمنع الزواج بين الاخوة الاشقاء و الغير اشقاء و بين اخوات الزوجة بعد وفاتها و العكس  فقط لم يزكر اخوة الرضاعة هذه نهائيا انا هحاول اجيب  دليل قاطع ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أغسطس 2008)

ليس  هناك  زواج  بين اخوان في الرضاعة

وان حدث  فانهو  حدث بالخطاء

يعني ليش بعلمهم​


----------

